

Ask PG - What is the worst and best score of a submission/comment? - Banzai10

I think everybody want to know, at least "I" want.
======
rms
Try <http://top.searchyc.com/>

------
pg
I think I answered this about 2 weeks ago.

~~~
chanux
'Same thing over & over again' is a growing trend in HN lately.

